# Aquarium Safe Glue



## tylergvolk

Are theses glues aquarium safe?

If so, do they hold up over time?

Do I have to apply the glue to dry items only or can they be wet?

I'm planning to use the Gorilla glue to glue a rock to the base of my DIY Zip Tie Moss Tree, and the super glue for attaching the moss.

I just want to make sure that I got the correct stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## wendyjo

I use the glue that comes with my acrylic fingernails - it's the same as superglue. I dry off the items as best I can, but when I use it to glue plants to driftwood the wood is usually still pretty wet. But the drier you can get it, the better.

I have no idea if Gorilla Glue is safe.


----------



## [email protected]

Super glues or any brand cyanoacrylate are safe for your aquarium. Reef people use them to glue live coral frags (fragments) to cement posts for growing out. 

Here is the official word on Gorilla Glue. 

_Thank you for contacting the Gorilla Glue Company.

Gorilla Glue will work on varied surfaces and it does provide a 100% waterproof bond which can be submerged after curing a full 7 days. Once cured, it is inert and it will not leach anything into your aquarium water. 

Gorilla Glue will work on most plastics, such as ABS, polycarbonate and pvc for example, as long as the surfaces are scratched up first where the glue will be. This will get the plastic to be a bit fuzzy looking, gives a texture to the slick surface and it gives the glue something to hold on to. It will not stick to polyethylene and polypropylene plastics as noted on our packaging and containers. These specific plastics are manufactured with a high amount of petroleum so the surfaces are too slick and oily and the glue cannot get a secure or tight bond. The best example of these plastics are our containers and caps since we know the glue will not stick to it! If you do not know the type of plastic you are gluing together, it becomes a ‘trial and error’ approach. Gorilla Glue will not damage or dissolve the plastic, it may simply peel right off of it.

I hope this information is helpful. The Gorilla Glue Company is a family owned business that was built upon the belief in our products and our desire to respond to our customers’ needs. We appreciate you taking the time to contact us and if you have any additional questions or comments, please let me know.

Sincerely,

Mary-Ellen


Mary-Ellen McGrath
Gorilla Support Team

The Gorilla Glue Company
4550 Red Bank Expressway
Cincinnati, OH 45227
P: 1-800-966-3458
E: [email protected]
F: 1-513-527-3742_


----------



## Diana

Super glue gel type seems to set better when the things you are gluing are wet, for example moss to driftwood.


----------



## mistergreen

Gorilla glue works. It's best in dry conditions and will take time to cure, about 30 minutes. It will expand as well so a little goes a long way.


----------

